# Lchors Racin In Charleston



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

as most know i found out i have cancer and am having a kidney removed tues am 
so the LCHORS boy raced at my house today because i will be down for a while 
they started to arrive at about 10:30 and low and behold bill kurtz was standing at my door what a great surprise he shook my hand and gave me a big o hug and off to the frog for some good old LCHORS racin 6 of the guys showed and we tested a tweeked 
then had some great pizza 
the the 1st race was set we raced sportsman on my new TKO 
i got out in the lead and left the real racin to the other boys this track is fast but its tough
running them big-o sportsman bodys was a little tough but a blast 
ricky and make had a side bet to see who would crash the most the tied at the end with 20 wrecks ea i ran 81 laps the rest 72 to 67 it was so close 
81 kevin-- no wrecks
71 bill 1 wrecks
72 tony 2 wrecks
70 alan 13 wrecks
70 mike 20 wrecks
67 ricky 20 wrecks 
we run track calls which ea wreck cost you a lap 

next up was echorr t-jets
which end up being a battle between bill and i at the end bill was up on me 86 to 85 which was track sections it was a great race there was amazing races in ea heat what a ball
just remember track call cost you so i had no call bill had 4 so that gave me the win the others had a great race keep every thing close till the end 
85 kevin
82 bill
71 ricky
70 alan
61 tony --had car trouble
59 mike had crash troubl(mikes a hellofa race just had a little trouble today
after race mike fixed a shoe and was running some of the fastest laps of the day reslts could have been a little 

LCHORS guys are the best i was so glad and lucky to have them around hanks somuch for what you all do
bill thanks for driving down you are the best 
i will let everyone know how things go later in the week 

again thanks all
kevin


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

*Get Well Soon!!*

Kevin,
I had not heard until very recently about your illness. I hope the surgery and follow-up treatments cure the problem. All of us here at "Mad Dog's Speedway" are pulling for your "speedy" recovery...........wooff


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang!!!! Wishing you a complete full recovery from your surgery, and beat that nasty "C" word!!!


----------

